# crimping tool recommendations?



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Any of you guys have advice on good crimpers for making leaders/pinching leader sleeves? Would needle nose pliers suffice? 

It would be nice to buy them at a slight discount at, say, Lowes. Any ideas? What should I look for?

TIA for any help.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Crimping Pliers*

Get the best that you can afford. Some cheap ones will self destruct in a short while. Get crimping pliers.

Unless you have a gorilla type grip, I wouldn't advise using needle nose pliers. JMHO C2


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

SeaStriker makes a good one in your price range. It all depends on what you are crimping.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> SeaStriker makes a good one in your price range. It all depends on what you are crimping.


Thanks for the responses. I'm really talking about making leaders for trolling stretch lures and similar stuff. I'm not chasing yellowfin or marlin or anything like that.

Something like 80-120 mono with a loop and loop protector to attach to a snap swivel. Nothing yet in the 300 mono range. 

What I want is to have leaders like that made so that I can change them in and out really quickly on the boat because normally I have to do everything myself.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i have a heavy pair, look like electrical splice crimpers, about 3/8 inch wide, got at academey. have you tried wire? i use 30 to 38 lb single strand all i pull is 25,s workes good , no crimping just a wrap on each end, not as visable


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If that is what you are doing just use a #5 or so single strand wire leader with a swivel at one end and a snap swivel at the lure end using haywire twist's. If you are using the Stretch Lures now for Grouper and such do the same but with Fluorocarbon or Mono leader and just use knots. I believe 80 lb. would be the most you would need and you don't need crimp protectors.

What fish are you trolling for?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> If that is what you are doing just use a #5 or so single strand wire leader with a swivel at one end and a snap swivel at the lure end using haywire twist's. If you are using the Stretch Lures now for Grouper and such do the same but with Fluorocarbon or Mono leader and just use knots. I believe 80 lb. would be the most you would need and you don't need crimp protectors.
> 
> What fish are you trolling for?


I'm mainly interested in learning more and doing things myself. I realize that it isn't necessary to own a pair of crimpers. I like to play around and learn new things.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a very slightly used Jinkai bench crimper I need to sell if anybody is interested.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Google "Leadertech". You can learn most of what you need on their website. They also sell everything.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*crimpers*

aroundthehorn. If you are in Pensacola, around Davis and University, you are welcome to stop by and try a crimper and get some hands on- might help in the decision process. ed 857 1039


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

submariner said:


> aroundthehorn. If you are in Pensacola, around Davis and University, you are welcome to stop by and try a crimper and get some hands on- might help in the decision process. ed 857 1039


Thanks, ed ... I might call you. Things are really busy for me right now, as far as work goes. But I would love to learn more.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*take your time*

when and if you are ready. I have two that are basically the same One is Stainless for salt, the other is steel for general use. I could let you barrow one if it would help


----------

